# licking bloody vagina



## ftcollinsanarcho

curious if anyone gives a fuck if the thing is bloody because most of the time i dont
lots of blood is no good
but alittle bit of blood
yes dont give a fuck or take one either


----------



## Matt Derrick

this question matches your avatar way too well.


----------



## RO71

wow dude.


----------



## RO71

Fuck I am on a smartphone and can't see the avatar!


----------



## CXR1037

Can someone shut this stupid forum down now?

cxr - "alternative lifestyles" my ass!


----------



## Rancho

I thoroughly enjoy it I always have guys go down on me while I'm ragging. Never heard them complain.


----------



## dartagnan

earnin' those red wings!!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

CXR1037 said:


> Can someone shut this stupid forum down now?
> 
> cxr - "alternative lifestyles" my ass!


What he said.


----------



## wildboy860

um.. have no problem fuckin while a chick is on the rag, but i have yet to go down on a chick while on the rag.


----------



## Nelco

try to touch it while it's bleeding and i'll black your eye


----------



## EphemeralStick

Its times like this that I'm glad I'm a homosexual.


----------



## Earth

There was a girl - no, a woman (!!) I dated a while back who totally got turned on by me eating her period.

I've never done it before - or since - but have to confess that having her blood drip out of my mouth and down my chin was a sight to behold!!

Recently, I wouild tell my mates at the factory that it is the only way to truly show a woman you love her and they would think I'm out of my mind.

Even more astonishing is when they find out I'm a vegetarian.

But today, no.........................
I'm a totally different person, who infact is into nothing when it comes to sex / relationships


----------



## wizehop

Im going to be sick


----------



## Alaska

Shit, this fucking thread. Guess I'm gonna have to close down these youporn tabs, now. 

Seriously, though, it depends on the chick. Too much pubic action + "runny" blood? Terrifying. Just... terrifying.


----------



## RO71

Yaeh I see the avatar now. LOL..


----------



## RO71

wizehop said:


> Im going to be sick


Just dont do it while licking bloody vag...big mess!!! (now you are sicker I suppose..sorry couldnt resist.) feel better


----------



## trash diver

WTF


----------



## laughingisharder

NBK

Nasty boy krue niggah

Pull that tampon out with your teeth and go at [email protected]


----------



## littlejasonsandiego

wait, why would they bleed?!?!?!


----------



## Redd Capp

This cant be healthy. blood is blood and can contain HIV. Orthodox Jews make there women go to the Mikva (ritual bath) and soak it off...I am pretty sure the bible had prohibitions against having sex with a bleeder.


----------



## wizehop

Redd Capp said:


> This cant be healthy. blood is blood and can contain HIV. Orthodox Jews make there women go to the Mikva (ritual bath) and soak it off...I am pretty sure the bible had prohibitions against having sex with a bleeder.


Fuck the bible dude, that would be the last place I would take cues from...although what does it say about train hopping, just curious?

Re bloody vag: its like anything else, if people like it go for it. I'm sure the Twilight generation may get off on it as some kind of werewolf vampire emo thing. I certainly aint one of them though.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Redd Capp said:


> This cant be healthy. blood is blood and can contain HIV. Orthodox Jews make there women go to the Mikva (ritual bath) and soak it off...I am pretty sure the bible had prohibitions against having sex with a bleeder.


 
um... yeah. cause everyone knows the bible is 100% scientifically proven to be absolutely correct on everything.


----------



## soledad

jesus loved it. isn't he always talking about this is my blood ..for you.


----------



## toadflack




----------



## eclipse

badass thread- no doubt- pussy is pussy and men are beasts, so how about this- will you chew the tiny clots and keep going?


----------



## Kim Chee

Nelco said:


> try to touch it while it's bleeding and i'll black your eye


What if I'm the kind of guy who can make it bleed?


----------



## Redd Capp

HIV? Blood is Blood and HIV and other deadly viruses are transmitted by blood.


----------



## river dog




----------



## Nelco

mmmmmmmichael said:


> What if I'm the kind of guy who can make it bleed?


ha ha!!
thats different and just wrong


----------



## Nelco

Nelco said:


> ha ha!!
> thats different and just wrong


to each their own though
what if i can make your hole bleed?


----------



## river dog

i make your hole bleed if you make mine bleed, fair trade?


----------



## Earth

Woof!


----------



## Kim Chee

Nelco said:


> to each their own though
> what if i can make your hole bleed?


Doesn't work like that, sugar. I'm not _that_ into equal rights.
Go ahead an' give her a shot if your that brave.


----------



## Gudj

This thread is not for mmmmmmmichael and nelco to do some weird roleplay.
If you don't have something to say about yr relationship to bleeding cunts, it's off topic.


----------



## Meske

I like me some hot wings!


----------



## veraladd

puke


----------



## Deleted member 125

as long as its not the first few days, or its generally a heavy month, i dont mind. i just dont want to have to wash blood out of my beard.


----------



## Shakou

My husband has gone down on me during light days, but that's as far as we'll go. Mostly it's just the mess factor neither of us want to deal with.


----------



## Shadowmarque

I say if you're into it, I'm into it; but don't fucking think you're going to touch me with it. I don't need blood all over my face, too, lol.


----------



## DregeDE

too much nasty. And Neo - ROFL man shit like this makes me wonder, I seem to remember having a conversation on a certain island concerning the contents of said blood.
Also I have never been able to get my nose within 23 inches of a bloody cunt with out gagging, might just be my oversensitive nose though . . .


----------



## wrkrsunite

The last thread i looked at was about asshole licking, now this shit, im at a really weird part of STP. Even by hobo standards.


----------



## slurricane

lol people need to stop being bitches about what content is on a fucking website run by dirty poor filthy assholes anyway, get the fuck over it what made any of you so high and mighty

F/20/MIGRANT
DOWN TO NOM ON BLEEDING PUSS!

get your head out your asses stick it right in the menstrual cycle motherfuckers


----------



## slurricane

'oh i sleep in bum shit, am covered in my own piss and vomit and eat out of dumpsters, but licking a bloody vagina is nasty and i shouldn't have to read about it online'


----------



## Dead horse

I do it but when its bleeding i like tongue punching the stink hole and mixing the flavours


----------



## wizehop

Dead horse said:


> I do it but when its bleeding i like tongue punching the stink hole and mixing the flavours


Wholly Jesus


----------



## Az Tek

kinda like some of you have stated or similar, I have a thing for blood, it can be rather seductive and it carries about it something very personal. So that goes with out saying blood can turn me on. Period blood IS NOT the same though. I've gone down once on a girl on the rag. There's nothing special about that at all. I mean if that's what gets you going by all means have at it. lol. I knew this kidd who got off on eating his own and his girls lice! I find both to be completely disgusting. As far as the blood goes It's not like typical blood in the human body, obviously it's a byproduct and is no longer viable for the body. Not even completely made up of just blood anymore. It could actually make you sick. But shit, in some countries it's a ritual for women to drink there own each month. So who am I to say it's fucked up. lol

and your statement



> This cant be healthy. blood is blood and can contain HIV.


 
is true but it's only a valid retort if you also abolish the idea of having sex. If the chick has HIV, going down on her while shes on the rag isn't the only way to get it obviously. But to be fair, and statistical, people living our life style are much more likely to have something that you can contract like that.

But I also agree with youslurricane. We shouldn't bitch about what people put up here. The 'freedom' is why we are the way we are right? Though I can't speak for everyone. Well i guess everyone has the freedom to put up here w/e they want, and like wise if they want to eat some girl while on the rag regardless of how epically disgusting it is let them have at it. W/e floats your boat man. Or sinks it. Or w/e floats in your mouth.


----------



## KatAttack

Redd Capp said:


> This cant be healthy. blood is blood and can contain HIV. Orthodox Jews make there women go to the Mikva (ritual bath) and soak it off...I am pretty sure the bible had prohibitions against having sex with a bleeder.




The bible also tells us rape, murder, slavery and child abuse are okay.
Not sure its the best place to be taking our morals from.


----------



## JAdams87

Yeah not for this guy but to each their own.


----------



## Dead horse

Gotta love that Vagina no matter what its doing, okay well if green shit is coming i might wanna think of finding another


----------



## Dead horse

slurricane said:


> lol people need to stop being bitches about what content is on a fucking website run by dirty poor filthy assholes anyway, get the fuck over it what made any of you so high and mighty
> 
> 
> get your head out your asses stick it right in the menstrual cycle motherfuckers


----------



## Dead horse

True story


----------



## FLoP

I'll do clit play, but I don't particularly like the idea of tongue fucking a bloody hole


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

I've gone down on bloody hole before, however I'm usually moderately to obliterated drunk and don't always notice the blood, at least not until I wake up the next day and see the aftermath all over my face...


----------



## freedude2012

omgg some of the convo's we have feelin like im still hangin round bikers lmao but i been there and earned my red wings but not pertickaly into doin ta again tho


----------



## Pheonix

mmmmmmmichael said:


> What if I'm the kind of guy who can make it bleed?


 
hahaha the first time I got my red wings she didn't have a tampon or a pad, she started her period on my mouth.

does that mean I'm one hell of a guy, or was it just good or bad timing depending on your opinion.


----------



## Dead horse

Now I"m right into this. Come on people! I mean it can't be that bad, like as long as it doesn't look like a bulldog with its face punched in what have you got to lose?


----------



## dprogram

*HATCHET WOUND!* I don't care how drunk I am or how fine the grrl is... if I can smell it from a distance that's my cue to back the fuck away. Crotch Rot just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Loth Lorien

This is silly...
Everyone is different.
Lots of period blood is one thing. Gross! but if your happy, don't let us fools stop you.
But as a lady who is willing to share personal information, I can say there are some guys that every time there is blood, not period and its not bad. So usually there is an order in which things need to happen or he knows what will happen.
He is aware of everything and can pass his own judgement.
Personally, don't care. w/e

No one should earn red wings without being told though.
I've heard from a lot of buds that the girl didn't even give a heads up
This is why I call them girls.

I can say only on STP would I find a conversation like this though.


----------



## MiztressWinter

My vag is completely out of bizz that time of month. Just sayin. I am def not into anyone playing around with my period blood. And most of the time I am moody and cranky and the only thing I want in my body is chocolate. Lol


----------



## Sydney

i need a man who'll do this for me. lick the blood outta my twat, now thats true love.


----------



## thapoet

This is what I get for only checkin in once a month...... sigh


----------



## Blackout Beetle

Nelco said:


> try to touch it while it's bleeding and i'll black your eye


 
I second that.


----------



## dharma bum




----------



## RockerBilly

KatAttack said:


> The bible also tells us rape, murder, slavery and child abuse are okay.
> Not sure its the best place to be taking our morals from.


Now as much as I hate the Bible, im kinda skeptical about it saying rape, murder, slavery and child abuse are ok, but if im mistaken i would love some citations to add to my mental arsenal


----------



## ped

http://www.evilbible.com/Rape.htm


----------



## RockerBilly

I read several of the passages in that link but was unable to find any that said anything along the lines of rape being condoned. I saw there were lots of accounts of rape happening, but no endorsing. If giving an account of rape taking place is the same as encouraging it then I suppose every planned parenthood or newspaper article concerning rape, are a bunch of evil rape enablers.
Please don't think for a second im into defending the bible, i think the bible is fucking stupid. im actually just trying to defend fact from fiction. As radicals it nullifies our arguments if they aren't based on facts.
Thanks for that link though that websites fucking rad


----------



## wokofshame

Dunno if someone's mentioned this, but if she has a Diva Cup then you can still go down on here w'out gettin any blood at all. cool beans


----------



## DregeDE

MURT said:


> Dunno if someone's mentioned this, but if she has a Diva Cup then you can still go down on here w'out gettin any blood at all. cool beans



There is more to eating pussy than flicking your tongue on the womans clit though, I personally love dipping in and french kissing the whole thing, I can imagine how a ' diva cup' works, and I dont see it working out too well


----------



## RO71

Dont even get into the orthodox traditions. They want to have sex through a sheet! And that ritual bath u spoke of is during their periods when NO ONE IN THE FAMILY IS ALLOWED TO TOUCH THEM EVEN THIER CHILDREN CANT HUG THEM and they came out of that.vagina!! These things may have worked traveling the world in exile or in the desert but with modern medicine its ridiculous. Not eating pork is still smart.

2


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Someone just had to Bring this thread back didnt they... Haha


----------



## XMNnmx

My avatar = my face when reading this thread.


----------



## morse

yum


----------



## ayyyjayyy

God damn you whoever bumped this thread up if I ever encounter you I am going to steal five dollars from you. Anyone who bumps this thread up in the future owes me five dollars... And Everyone knows the value of five dollars!!! Beware!!! I will remember your names!!! Hahha


----------



## DregeDE

FUCK YOU PAY ME!!!


----------



## ped

Bump


----------



## EphemeralStick

As much as I would love to see this thread die a horrible death, I will say it has been incredibly educational! I've never learned so much about a woman's menstrual blood before in my life! . . . With a good fuggin reason!

Y'all are still nasty....


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Yuck.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

I can't wait to collect all my money


----------



## DregeDE

I have to unwatch this thread. I cannot stand getting emails on my moble thinking I have something worth the bandwith to check, only to see the headline "blah, blah, blah bloody vagina"


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

To whomever revived this thread: May you burn in hell


----------



## Raging Bird

This thread keeps bleeding but just won't die


----------



## Matt Derrick

i don't trust it for just that reason


----------



## wizehop

I think this thread is almost worthy of a shirt or patch


----------



## Kim Chee

You are all nasty bastards and bitches. 
I propose $10 gift to StP and mr. pist locks it?
Make it go away.......................................

Sorry, I don't have cash...


----------



## ByronMc

The bleeding will never stop,happens about every 28 days !


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Freal? Lol.


----------



## nameless

mmmmmm mm nothing like drunken sex with a chick on the rag and waking up with your balls covered in crusty blood the next day!


----------



## ByronMc

or going downstairs in the morning and beginning to make the house coffee & seeing the dried blood on your hands


----------



## DregeDE

Why am I getting notifications from this thread again?
Blood covered balls are funny however.


----------



## Noble Savage

I would rather wake up with a bloody lip than a sore throat


----------



## jeffyDee

whats a vagina


----------



## ped

The most powerful goddamn form of mind control known to man


----------



## NihilisticNihilist

S'long as i'm drunk i don't mind


----------



## Ekstasis

Ugh... It's back..Thanks Ben!


----------



## jeffyDee

eating bloody pussy is grime times


----------



## ByronMc

Ben Bonas said:


> Do you trust anything that bleeds for 5 days and lives?


Ben,go get MOM, tattooed on your sleeve,inside a heart,love your mother !


----------



## purr

it's not so bad if you can get past the fact it kind of tastes like pennies. just pretend yer spanging with your mouth instead of a cup or guitar case.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Yup, still glad that I will never deal with this.

Ever.

ya nasty fucks....


----------



## DisgustinDustin

My god, when will this thread be closed?.?


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

Lol I'm glad I stumbled upon this. Without a doubt no matter how smashed I was, I would never fucking eat a bloody vagina. When that cycle is over and it has cleaned itself out...I'll go to town on that and maybe go ATM if it's washed up with some soap beforehand.


----------



## Odin

Matt Derrick said:


> i don't trust it for just that reason


 
Sounds like a good way to start off a prenuptial agreement.




3rdeye said:


> Lol I'm glad I stumbled upon this. Without a doubt no matter how smashed I was, I would never fucking eat a bloody vagina. When that cycle is over and it has cleaned itself out...I'll go to town on that and maybe go ATM if it's washed up with some soap beforehand.


 
Never say never... what if your suffering from Iron-deficiency anemia?


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

> Never say never... what if your suffering from Iron-deficiency anemia?


 
Then I suppose I would have to lick and suck that pussy dry....


----------



## Beegod Santana

Tastes like nickles!



6 fucking pages and I still get to be the first one to say it.


----------



## Blackout

this sites fucking stupid


----------



## Bent Spoons

Yum.


----------



## ayogi24

Rock on dude. Can't let stuff like that get between you and pussy.


----------



## vdem1

::has earned her red wings::

I shamelessly eat pussy if the chick is leaking.


----------



## vdem1

holy shit this thread is seriously 6 pages of macking bloody box haahahahah that is wonderful lol


----------



## ayogi24

Gotta take the pussy how it comes. Even if it comes bloody. Especially if it comes bloody.


----------



## sketchytravis

ewwww neltz. never. ever.

unless on accident. don't know how it would happen on accident. but yeah.

I wont even sex on the rag. I did once I think at the beginning of a cycle and that's because it started while we were fucking (what im assuming, I don't have a huge dick and there was lil bit of blood on the condom when I was done)

wish ida sexd once on the rag with my ex before she was my ex because I woulda been fucking her at melt banana and its on my bucket list to fuck at a show


----------



## JillyBoe

ftcollinsanarcho said:


> curious if anyone gives a fuck if the thing is bloody because most of the time i dont
> lots of blood is no good
> but alittle bit of blood
> yes dont give a fuck or take one either


depends on the momma and the amount forrel


----------



## Bent Spoons

I'm no pilot, but I earned my red wings boys. Cookie monster in the ovulating cookie jar, report in! nomnomnomnom


----------



## hobopoe

I am late to this but I have a saying "if you can walk through mud you can screw through blood.". Also, it is the best time to do something like that. Her body will be experiencing a rush of hormones making her a lot more sensitive and open.


----------



## Odin

hobopoe said:


> I am late to this but I have a saying "if you can walk through mud you can screw through blood.". Also, it is the best time to do something like that. Her body will be experiencing a rush of hormones making her a lot more sensitive and open.



 Hope you don't let the lucky doll your about to get in bed with hear that line. I bet ladies love having they're menstrual cycle compared to mud... lol

::eyepatch:::ompus::::drinkingbuddy::

Anyway... I thought walking through mud was more about batting for the other team. After all the ol fogies I work with have a saying. "hole is hole".

lol...

I crack myself up... by disclaimer...  hope no one *be offended. *


----------



## hobopoe

hahah no offense meant, none taken ::drinkingbuddy:: . And yeah, most dames take mud baths but won't let anyone near them on their moon. *shrug* I have no issue licking or screwing during that time... as long as they are cool with it of course..


----------



## shabti

Nelco said:


> try to touch it while it's bleeding and i'll black your eye


My ex was like that. :/ menses are an aphrodisiac, and I was thoroughly disappointed when she wouldn't let me nom nom on her bloody badongdong. Puts me in a red tinted fuck frenzy. Foreplay, cummulimgus, then sex on the rag? Best. Nut. Ever. Go feral on that pussy like beasts rutting in the field. Even better if are actually in a field. Yeah...


----------



## hobopoe

Like damn drunk rabbits, that is what I feel like when it is her moon. Is it weird that when someone says they are going to punch me while in the "bedroom" (loose phrasing there) I get all excited? This trait I have found has freaked people out, or just plain ruined someone's threats.


----------



## Meg

holy shit! I'm a girl and I would NEVER let anyone eat me out while bleeding. I know they say having an orgasm while having your period helps the cramping, but the feeling before orgasming is so fucking awkward and its kinda impossible to orgasm with that awkward feeling. idk maybe thats just me.


----------



## crustythadd23

Ill lick that bloody pussy up til its fuckin dry any day!


----------



## incognita

Redd Capp said:


> This cant be healthy. blood is blood and can contain HIV. Orthodox Jews make there women go to the Mikva (ritual bath) and soak it off...I am pretty sure the bible had prohibitions against having sex with a bleeder.


Wait... I liked this.... but... this is a joke, right?


----------



## ByronMc

Well, looks like ole Redd, got banned, so he can't tell ya, if he's joking or not !


----------



## Odin

Bloody Hell! It's Alive Again! 

Waking up in the middle of the night to this thread being bumped is a treat.
I'm gonna have some strange dreams the rest of the night.


----------



## landpirate

don't trust anything that bleeds for a week and doesn't die...


----------



## Kim Chee

Whenever I take that Viagra and I have an erection that lasts over four hours I don't seek medical attention, I read this thread.


----------



## Odin

landpirate said:


> don't trust anything that bleeds for a week and doesn't die...



I don't worry about the trust deal... I just hope for a bit of bump and grind and some kisses.


----------



## Odin

OH... AND BLOODY HELL >.> threads still alive. ::cigar::


----------



## Odin

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Whenever I take that Viagra and I have an erection that lasts over four hours I don't seek medical attention, I read this thread.



I can find all kinds of uses for a four hour erection... I could write a shit load of mail and send it in the post stamped with wax seals.


----------



## incognita

Odin said:


> I can find all kinds of uses for a four hour erection... I could write a shit load of mail and send it in the post stamped with wax seals.


Sexiest thing I've yet to read on stp


----------



## Odin

incognita said:


> Sexiest thing I've yet to read on stp



Mama always told me "Lern yer Ab'zees". Charmin a woman with perfumed stationary is a beau's way to a wimmens heart.

::eyepatch::


----------



## Odin

Though.... I don't know why stamping hot wax seals on envelopes with my Frankenstein would have anything to do with that. ::hilarious::


----------



## Kim Chee




----------



## RedHeaven

My first guyfriend had no issue with, in fact insisted on going down on me during that time. I never thought much of it. We were both clean so that was never an issue. Whatever floated his boat is how I viewed it.


----------



## Mari

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> What he said.


If he's the Lord Vampire, how can he not love bloody pussy?


----------



## ByronMc

Mari said:


> If he's the Lord Vampire, how can he not love bloody pussy?


Then I guess, some of us, are Lord Vampire types


----------



## MFB

RedHeaven said:


> My first guyfriend had no issue with, in fact insisted on going down on me during that time. I never thought much of it. We were both clean so that was never an issue. Whatever floated his boat is how I viewed it.



I just wanted to point out how appropriate it was that "RedHeaven" posted in this thread.


----------



## ByronMc

MFB said:


> I just wanted to point out how appropriate it was that "RedHeaven" posted in this thread.


Agreed !


----------



## hobopoe

Yeah lol.


----------



## Matt Derrick

it's the thread that'll never die... and always brightens my day


----------



## hobopoe

there is so much truth to this. i came back from a long, crazy weekend. good weekend, but this. this made my morning.


----------



## EphemeralStick

So this thread is still alive, and seeing as how I'll never know for myself I have to ask. 
...
What does it taste like?


----------



## Kim Chee

I couldn't tell you as I myself avoid the almighty vag when she appears to feign death.

I'm guessing it tastes a lot like bloody butthole, minus the poop.


----------



## Corinne

i will never let anyone go near me when im on the rag! YUCK!


----------



## Kim Chee

Corinne said:


> i will never let anyone go near me when im on the rag! YUCK!


Bloody kisses...muah...muah...muah...


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

This is "the thread that made me join STP" !!!!
Personally, I have done it, and I have a tip for a "less mess" situation when you do it :
Tampon or moon cup freshly inserted, then 1/4 of a wet nap rolled up and gently placed (not jammed up) her vagina to catch the excess blood and clots that might sneak past a tampon. Best reason to have wet naps on hand. However, be warned that she will probably cum hard if you know what you're doing, and when chicks cum hard on their periods, their uteruses (sp ?) contract, which might unleash a MEGA-CLOT ! Happy licking !


----------



## Odin

_This is the thread that doesn't end
Yes, it goes on and on my friend
Some people started macking bloody box not knowing what it was,
And they'll continue macking it forever just because . . ._

_This is the thread that doesn't end
Yes, it goes on and on my friend
Some people started macking bloody box not knowing what it was,
And they'll continue macking it forever just because . . ._

_This is the thread that doesn't end
Yes, it goes on and on my friend
Some people started macking bloody box not knowing what it was,
And they'll continue macking it forever just because . . ._


----------



## buffalobill

Haha i did it my first time ever havimg sec haha the bitch didnt even tell me she was on her period ::rage::::fuckinginbed::::bag::::woot::


----------



## Mankini

The Ancient Ones called it "Cha-Cha". Perusing the Skyrrsgal Saga: apparently Berserkers would perform cunnilingus with menstruating girlfriends in order to gain much warrior prowess.


----------



## Matt Derrick

voodoochile76 said:


> The Ancient Ones called it "Cha-Cha". Perusing the Skyrrsgal Saga: apparently Berserkers would perform cunnilingus with menstruating girlfriends in order to gain much warrior prowess.



yeah, i'm going to call bullshit on that.


----------



## shabti

voodoochile76 said:


> The Ancient Ones called it "Cha-Cha". Perusing the Skyrrsgal Saga: apparently Berserkers would perform cunnilingus with menstruating girlfriends in order to gain much warrior prowess.



--> "much warrior prowess" inspired me to make a meme.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Hah what the fuck is going on in here guys?


----------



## Odin

It's alive... It's alive...

Bloody Vagina!


----------



## Skit

Licked and fucked girls on the rag multiple times, but only ones' I know are clean and care about enough to pleasure


----------



## OstrichJockey

Some next level shit: Find a few menstruating crusties, hop into a dumpster, have a gangbang and call it a soup kitchen.


----------



## EphemeralStick

OstrichJockey said:


> Some next level shit: Find a few menstruating crusties, hop into a dumpster, have a gangbang and call it a soup kitchen.


I just threw up a bit in my mouth.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

OstrichJockey said:


> Some next level shit: Find a few menstruating crusties, hop into a dumpster, have a gangbang and call it a soup kitchen.


Someone should add that to turdwords.com


----------



## exeb75

EphemeralStick said:


> So this thread is still alive, and seeing as how I'll never know for myself I have to ask.
> ...
> What does it taste like?


Like a tender rare steak. With just a tinge of iron


----------



## Kim Chee

EphemeralStick said:


> What does it taste like?



Not like butthole, butt close

Git on in there and give it a few swipes, Ephemeral. Bloody vag isn't for beginners though. I recommend starting off with something with clear juices running.


----------



## EphemeralStick

7xMichael said:


> Not like butthole, butt close
> 
> Git on in there and give it a few swipes, Ephemeral. Bloody vag isn't for beginners though. I recommend starting off with something with clear juices running.


Yeah, I'll pass. I'm strictly dickly


----------



## Odin

To each their own. 






Always bring a bottle of Heinz to the bedroom.


----------



## Odin

meme txt by odin


----------



## Rob Nothing

Didn't give a fuck.


----------



## Kim Chee

severin said:


> Didn't give a fuck.



Actually looks like you do. Unless writing about it is less than a fuck.


----------



## Rob Nothing

I guess licking it is technically a fuck isn't it


----------



## shwillyhaaa

i hear an orgasm calms cramps... i would love to convince my dude to do me a favor when im near death and the 800's are all gone. 

by the way, i am amused that this is a legendary stp thread... this.


----------



## Hobo Mud

Ummm, hmmmm, :-(


----------



## todd

I cant believe I just read all this.

...






recon this is what this book is about?


----------



## Shwillam

This thread is 6 years old and still getting replies.
Fucking epic win


----------



## todd

I wonder if this thread has set any kind of STP record for views?


----------



## hobopoe

I love how this thread refuses to die.


----------



## Odin

hobopoe said:


> I love how this thread refuses to die.



I believe I explained that ALREADY!



> _This is the thread that doesn't end
> Yes, it goes on and on my friend
> Some people started macking bloody box not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue macking it forever just because . . ._
> 
> _This is the thread that doesn't end
> Yes, it goes on and on my friend
> Some people started macking bloody box not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue macking it forever just because . . ._
> 
> _This is the thread that doesn't end
> Yes, it goes on and on my friend
> Some people started macking bloody box not knowing what it was,
> And they'll continue macking it forever just because . . ._


----------



## AlwaysLost

Odin said:


> I believe I explained that ALREADY!



I earned my Redwings!!


----------



## Notmyname

so i ate my girl in her period earlier today. She was worried about blood I said I don't care I wanna do it cause we had a fight last night. The smell was a bit different than usual, but I've gone down close to her period so I was kinda used to it. I could def taste a bit of blood but it was negligible. I didn't tell her cause she might get embarrassed. Wasn't enough blood to get all over my face sadly.


----------



## Notmyname

The post orgasm terror as I look up, smile, and go in for the kiss woulda been fucking epic.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Notmyname said:


> The post orgasm terror as I look up, smile, and go in for the kiss woulda been fucking epic.



Reverse Bloody Snowball!


----------



## dreamwalkin

Notmyname said:


> The post orgasm terror as I look up, smile, and go in for the kiss woulda been fucking epic.



Nope, nope, nope!


----------



## 0degrees

I can be in a real shot mood then someone on here cracks me up...


----------



## MamaSow

Matt Derrick said:


> yeah, i'm going to call bullshit on that.



Actually, it's true. And even now, in some subcultures of subcultures, moon blood is thought to have tons of power and energy.


----------



## Odin

MamaSow said:


> Actually, it's true. And even now, in some subcultures of subcultures, moon blood is thought to have tons of power and energy.




Considering sexual reproduction is a calorie intensive process for most life forms... I believe... the discarded menses of a female of the species should be energy and nutrient dense. ::bored::


Holy Crap on Buddahs Biscoute', ::bored:: Ladies you know what this means right?? \ / ::cyclops::

Vaginas are fulla bloody power! ::woot::

Yeah blows my mind too...::shifty::


----------



## Odin

And some meme's


----------



## AlwaysLost

You opened the Box @Odin


----------



## Odin

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> You opened the Box @Odin






AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> View attachment 38835
> 
> 
> You opened the Box @Odin









Thats what she said, @AlmostAlwaysLost


----------



## CricketsChirping

A friend once told me: Womens bodies every moth set up a nursery inside them. well when the body doesnt get pregnant the chicks body gets furious and thrashes around trashing the nursery and throwing everything out. makes me wonder if going down on a chick on her period is helping to move out the unborn and all its bloody possessions?


----------



## roguetrader

Aleister Crowley had a thing about the Eucharist, a (supposedly) magical practice where the mage fucks a menstruating woman, then after he's shot a load he goes down and sucks out the blood / semen mixture and swallows it ! tasty


----------



## roguetrader

can't believe we're up to 10 pages on this subject


----------



## AlwaysLost

Timm said:


> I was curious about giving it a go with my gf at the time back when i was 18-19. She wasnt all that open minded tho. Still haven't earnt my red wings



mine were a surprise lol


----------



## Odin

You know when I first read this thread it was with amusing meloncholy so I did what I enjoy best infuse the subject with humor regardless if the audience finds it funny... Now recently through a with a spanking new interest in occult history... (@s I see it you can't sepperate history from our mystical shamanistic roots...). SOO... What I'm getting at... Is today I read an account that aliester crowley preformed a sex magic by copulating during mensuration... Then lapping up the mix of blood n semen...

crazy huuuh....



roguetrader said:


> Aleister Crowley had a thing about the Eucharist, a (supposedly) magical practice where the mage fucks a menstruating woman, then after he's shot a load he goes down and sucks out the blood / semen mixture and swallows it ! tasty




Okay just saw this...ha.... Fuckinq magic... Okay yes still Crowley was the xtreme


----------



## ScumRag

truly & positively vomit inducing. yuck.


----------



## Athena212

Hahaha i dunno havin sex on it's one thing but never been eaten out on it before....thank God I'm a straight woman and will never have to do that


----------

